# I got a tip



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ahh yes, my cousin thrice removed, monkey grinch who stole Christmas


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I found four pennies in the parking lot. Three of them were from Wyoming.


----------

